# Hillbilly Kawasaki



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Saw this on Facebook and thought of all you kawi guys lol.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, first time I've ever seen that 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

:haha: thats my first bike ,I wondered where that pic went:lol:


----------



## bigbodybrute (Jul 9, 2012)

thats going 'Green'


----------

